# Paradigm Speaker Identification Help



## Guest

I have a set of Paradigm fronts with a cherry veneer finish that I've had for a few years. I am trying to sell them but do not know the model type. The plate on the back only says Paradigm. Can someone help?


----------



## nova

I'm no Paradigm expert, but to me, they look like an older version of the Paradigm Monitor 9,... maybe


----------



## jakewash

Defintely a Monitor series, 7 or 9, the 7 used 6.5" drivers and the 9's used 8", IIRC


----------



## salvasol

Nope, Monitor 7 ,9 and 11 look different (four drivers on each speaker) :yes:

I think you'll need to contact paradigm and ask them how to get the model number, or do a search online and look for pictures ...:yes:


----------



## nova

salvasol said:


> Nope, Monitor 7 ,9 and 11 look different (four drivers on each speaker) :yes:


Um,... this is a Monitor 7 v2 and a v3


----------



## salvasol

nova said:


> Um,... this is a Monitor 7 v2 and a v3


I saw different pictures for Monitor 7, 9 and 11 :huh:


----------



## jakewash

The op was talking about OLDER models, the new ones(last couple of years) have different designs.


----------



## nova

Funny,... as popular as Paradigm seems to be, you'd think it would be easy to find info on even the older models :scratch:


----------



## jakewash

I thought so too.


----------



## lstephen

Hi SinCity,

Those are Paradigm 9se Mk2's from about 1992 (give or take a year). The speaker finish was actually called High Gloss Rosewood.

Les


----------



## Daddy Kuul

SinCityCorvette said:


> I have a set of Paradigm fronts with a cherry veneer finish that I've had for a few years. I am trying to sell them but do not know the model type. The plate on the back only says Paradigm. Can someone help?


How much are you asking and where do you live I'm In Manitoba , Winnipeg?


----------



## whitey019

Paradigm 9se mkIII


----------



## JoeV.

SinCityCorvette said:


> I have a set of Paradigm fronts with a cherry veneer finish that I've had for a few years. I am trying to sell them but do not know the model type. The plate on the back only says Paradigm. Can someone help?


That is a Monitor 9SEMK3
The dark grey behind the tweeter is always round on SE's


----------

